# 123Systems.net VPS Serivice is down and down. No Complaint resolution



## alokstg (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello
All my VPSes purchased from 123Systems are down for more than one year.
I purchased the same from another vendor to continue services to my clients.

I raised the Ticket ID: 947685 on July 09, 2013.
I have reminded the 123Systems many times and got a reply that they are working on the issue.
After one year I did not get my VPSes up and running.
All my money paid to 123systems for these VPS appears to go in vain.
I lost the money paid to 123Systems and I could not get the services.
They promised a $5 credit to the VPS while re-numbering of IP Addresses.
I did not get the credit and after renumbering nor I get new IP addresses.

This is first delay and then deny the service from 123systems.

I think the reliability of the 123 Systems is decreasing sharply.
Although their servers go down frequently but now the management ignores the complaints also.
This is very frustrating to continue the services from the 123Systems.

Is there anyone who can help me to get my VPS up and running for the period I paid for?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 17, 2014)

So... don't use 123systems?

I'm pretty sure there isn't a lot we can do for you here.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 17, 2014)

Maybe something was lost in translation, but you waited a year before complaining?

123systems is a joke. I would say that you lost your money.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 17, 2014)

Down for more than a year? Surely that is a typo?

I don't think we have anyone on vpsB who works for 123Systems, so I don't think you'll get a response here. I'd just pick up and move, it's not like there is any shortage of VPS providers available. You literally have hundreds, if not thousands of viable alternatives.


----------



## blergh (Jul 18, 2014)

Not sure what you'd expect if it's been down for months on end too.


----------



## drmike (Jul 18, 2014)

OP is a non English speaker I suspect.

OP means service has existed for a year, and has had much downtime.

@alokstg,  if you need help comunicating this better send me a private message and I will try to help.


----------



## switsys (Jul 18, 2014)

alokstg said:


> All my VPSes purchased from 123Systems are down for more than one year.
> 
> Is there anyone who can help me to get my VPS up and running for the period I paid for?





MannDude said:


> Down for more than a year? Surely that is a typo?
> 
> I don't think we have anyone on vpsB who works for 123Systems, so I don't think you'll get a response here.


@ is a member here, so he MIGHT get a response.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 18, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Down for more than a year? Surely that is a typo?


He did say he opened the ticket on *July 9th 2013* so it sounds like it was offline for over a year.


----------



## drmike (Jul 18, 2014)

switsys said:


> @ is a member here, so he MIGHT get a response.


Bahaha,  I really don't think @ is involved in 123Systems at this point.  High ticket times, non responses, etc. have been going on there for months.

To the OP, I'd find a reputable host that does hosting as their fulltime job / career and has a team involved.  If you need recommendations, we're glad to help.


----------



## Jade (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't understand where they just up and disappeared too


----------



## iClickAndHost (Jul 21, 2014)

They have a pretty bad rating at webhostingstuff - http://www.webhostingstuff.com/review/123Systems.html. 

As much as you can trust that site anyway. But yeah for $10 a year/vps - what do you expect? It is true that you get what you pay for. 

A decent shared hosting account costs more.


----------

